

Ask HN:  Have you noticed that link submissions rank higher than non-link ones? - amichail

Link submissions rank higher than non-link ones with the same number of upvotes and submission time.<p>What is the formula used to score each type for ranking?
======
dkasper
Take a look at the source code ;-)

------
tokenadult
That sounds like a very good idea, a feature rather than a bug.

~~~
amichail
It's also very easy to get around by submitting links.

~~~
scott_s
And if someone is obviously gaming the system, their submissions should be
flagged.

I don't see anything wrong with the current method. I value submissions with
links to content higher than someone submitting a random question, or attempts
at using HN as their blog.

~~~
amichail
Why is a link to a blog post any better than the same content in a non-link?

~~~
scott_s
You're assuming "the same content" which is not what happens. There is no
inherent reason I can pinpoint, but from experience, posted blog posts are
generally better than someone using HN as their blog.

